

America's Start-Up Silver Lining - asheldritch
http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2013/10/30/america-s-start-up-silver-lining.html

======
asheldritch
An excruciating metric (and the reason I left London for San Francisco :-):

"The European economy is basically the size of the U.S. But last year it saw
only $6.2 billion invested in 1,074 deals. And in 2012, 16 European companies
backed by venture capital went public, raising 379 million Euros between
them... By contrast, the U.S. saw 3,826 venture deals worth $27 billion last
year."

